# HUGEEEEEE update!!



## Megan.faith10 (May 15, 2011)

I had my ultrasound. Everything was perfectly normal with no nodules or lesions and measured out great.

I went in TODAY to the clinic to have my iron tested because recently I have been bruising out of nowhere, dizziness is getting worse, anxiety is 100% worse, having trouble sleeping, and the propranolol seems to not be working considering my pulse was 117 today.

The doctor took 1 look at me and told me I have a thyroid problem. She says based on my t3 uptake, total t4, and free thyroxine index (which are all still SKY HIGH), I definitely have a thyroid problem even though the frees and tsh are not showing it. She gave me a prescription for PTU ?? She told me to not go to any other doctor and see her ONLY in a month as no other doctors are helping me.

TALK ABOUT BREAKTHROUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Congrats on your doc coming through for you! :anim_32:


----------



## Megan.faith10 (May 15, 2011)

I have a question. Please someone answer because its driving me insane.

My t3 uptake, t4 total, and free thyroxine index are all high. Endocrinologist said they are high because my estrogen is high which is good. Problem is, I had hormone testing done and ALL my hormones are right where they are supposed to be. AND, i havent been on the mirena (which btw releases progesterone) for 4 months.

I just want to make sure that Im doing the right thing by getting put on PTU and that my thyroid really is acting up.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Megan.faith10 said:


> I had my ultrasound. Everything was perfectly normal with no nodules or lesions and measured out great.
> 
> I went in TODAY to the clinic to have my iron tested because recently I have been bruising out of nowhere, dizziness is getting worse, anxiety is 100% worse, having trouble sleeping, and the propranolol seems to not be working considering my pulse was 117 today.
> 
> ...


Whoa...................someone sent you an Angel!! I am so so very happy to hear this!! Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!










Did you start the PTU yet? Are you to continue on the beta-blocker?


----------



## Megan.faith10 (May 15, 2011)

Yes I started the PTU. My anxiety is sooo horrible I had to start Buspar... not sure if its helping or not yet... I needed help.

The 10 mg Propranolol seems to have pooped out considering my pulse was 117 bpm when I was at the doctors and that was after taking the propranolol ?? She gave me 100 mg of PTU. How long til it works?

Also, the endocrinologist said that my t3 uptake, free thyroxine index, and total t4 were high due to estrogen? Problem is my hormone tests came back in perfect ranges and I havent been on the mirena for 4 months which releases progesterone ??? Is he completely wrong on that one?

Apparently, this doc thinks they are high due to a thyroid issue  She said she knows cause she has a thyroid problem


----------

